# Enduro/Super D Racing Pic's



## bigcrs (Oct 27, 2008)

Post racing pics and some info about that particular race :thumbsup:


First Enduro for me. Capitol Forest Enduro, Olympia WA. Dry faaaassst course, very well organized! I'll be there next year for sure!


----------



## grnbkr (Jul 7, 2006)

picture of me in stage 1 of the Highland enduro last weekend!


----------



## andy_n (Jan 7, 2006)

grnbkr said:


> picture of me in stage 1 of the Highland enduro last weekend!


Hey, can you give us some details of the race?


----------



## andy_n (Jan 7, 2006)

This was the Carbine's first gravity enduro.

3 hour race with 4 timed sections that added up to about 20minutes. Was 38degrees Celsius in the middle of the race.

Of note is the timing chip on my finger.


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

Here was an Enduro Video from Mountain Creek Bike park located in Vernon, NJ . I wish i could of attended this but due to my injury my season is done this year. Really loving the whole " enduro " style of racing/riding .


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 1, 2005)

I've been a super D racer for ever and it's a dream come true to have Enduro blow up this year.

The Whole Enchilada, Wasatch Enduro and the Trestle Enduro were 3 of the best races i've ever done and they were all in one season!!

Krispy


----------



## bigcrs (Oct 27, 2008)

Awesome pic's and vid! 

Keep 'em coming people!


----------



## hitechredneck (May 9, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I've been a super D racer for ever and it's a dream come true to have Enduro blow up this year.
> 
> The Whole Enchilada, Wasatch Enduro and the Trestle Enduro were 3 of the best races i've ever done and they were all in one season!!
> 
> Krispy


How are you liking the SB95 for enduro style stuff? I was thinking about trading in my little wheels for wagon wheels next season.


----------



## Whip Chop! (Apr 27, 2007)

hitechredneck said:


> How are you liking the SB95 for enduro style stuff? I was thinking about trading in my little wheels for wagon wheels next season.


I don't think Kris would be slow riding anything but after seeing him rip on that thing at the Wasatch Enduro I'd say he's liking it just fine!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 1, 2005)

Whip Chop! said:


> I don't think Kris would be slow riding anything but after seeing him rip on that thing at the Wasatch Enduro I'd say he's liking it just fine!


Haha thanks! Ya know, i thought for sure i'd be going 27.5 but i must admit i really like 29. The confidence and cornering grip make em so fun! Slow to accelerate though, and carbon wheels are expensive. That being said, i will be on a Giant Trance 29 (XX1, Fox 34 and cheap chinese carbon until i pull my head out of my ass and get some Enves) for the near future.


----------



## yarondot (Jun 2, 2005)

*Here some pic of Enduro racing from Israel*

here my pic 
My bike is Mondraker Dune


----------



## andy_n (Jan 7, 2006)

Israel dirt looks a lot Australia. Cool pics


----------



## 187 (Oct 28, 2005)

From the Colorado Freeride Festival


----------



## Captain Duderino (Jan 19, 2012)

I've yet to go beyond joy riding with friends into racing of any sort- is enduro/super d just what mtb racing is called by non-noobs? Or is it different?


----------



## yarondot (Jun 2, 2005)

*More pic*



yarondot said:


> here my pic
> My bike is Mondraker Dune


2 more


----------



## mlouro (Aug 27, 2011)

Sintra, Portugal










And here's a video:


----------



## FastBiker (Nov 30, 2012)

Awesome pics, guys!


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

FastBiker said:


> Awesome pics, guys!


+1 unreal pics


----------



## finch6013 (Jul 9, 2011)

Oregon Enduro finals photo by Mike Albright


----------



## kiwi_mtber (Apr 19, 2009)

Photo from the final stage of 3 Peaks Enduro in Dunedin, New Zealand


----------



## dmx1 (Dec 24, 2008)

First enduro race ever, last weekend at Esneux, Belgium. First round of the Euphony Enduro Cup. Winner btw was Martin Maes, from Team GT.


----------



## Nothing's impossible (Mar 5, 2012)

My first enduro


----------



## Spykr (Feb 17, 2011)

Enduro's pretty fun!










So-Cal enduro Race #1 at Vail Lake


----------



## markmyers (Feb 11, 2013)

Nothing's impossible said:


> My first enduro


Yes! Go get em man!


----------



## rodeoj (May 18, 2011)

Epic is all I can say, keep it up!


----------



## andy_n (Jan 7, 2006)

Round 1 of the 2013 SEQ Australia Gravity Enduro.

Little vid from one of the sponsors.
2013 SEQ Gravity Enduro - round 1, Mt Joyce - tumble - Mountain Biking Videos - Vital MTB


----------



## Verttii (Aug 20, 2009)

From last years Finnish Enduro series race #3 at Ounasvaara. Some more pics from same race by Jaakko Posti here.


----------



## Hikers Only (Oct 18, 2010)

Racing the CCCX Super D at Toro Park on my Banshee Rune V2.

I took 1st in CAT 1 34-45


----------



## Salespunk (Sep 15, 2005)

This is prime time racing season so where are the pics!!?

Got on the box for Elfin Forest yesterday. Third in my first race moving up to Expert










Should have some action shots in a few days.


----------



## _alain_ (May 25, 2010)




----------



## RideMX104 (Jun 11, 2008)

So you got third in Sport? I raced the 2nd PCA enduro in 35+Sport without any pre-riding and blew SOOOOO many corners in the second stage I did terrible 17th out of 32. Getting better though got 8th last race and will be racing this weekend! I will post some pics!



Salespunk said:


> This is prime time racing season so where are the pics!!?
> 
> Got on the box for Elfin Forest yesterday. Third in my first race moving up to Expert
> 
> ...


----------



## Salespunk (Sep 15, 2005)

Third in Expert! Where are you racing this weekend? China Peak?


----------



## RideMX104 (Jun 11, 2008)

Cool expert class has been really fast at the other california enduro series races that I have been doing. Yes I'm racing China peak.


----------



## Salespunk (Sep 15, 2005)

Very jealous, I am on the disabled list right now so it is a no go for me. Good luck and have fun!


----------



## jselwyn (Mar 14, 2012)

*BME #3 Keystone*


----------



## jlf.ski.bike.sail (May 5, 2006)

oregon enduro series round 4.

Trail: Thrillium


----------



## Justinwzpoakes (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm so jealous of all you guys. We have nothing like this in Texas. I hop on my motocross bike and hit the track for my airtime, but would much rather bomb down a proper hill on my trigger. 

Damn I need to move


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

_alain_ said:


>


Having a hard time figuring out what is going on here. Did the guy about to get run over crash and lose his bike? Is he a course worker trying to score the rider's time? Innocent bystander in the wrong place at the wrong time?


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

I'll add a couple from this year's Fears Tears and Beers Enduro.


----------



## ajdemo76 (Mar 25, 2009)




----------



## Salespunk (Sep 15, 2005)

KRob said:


> I'll add a couple from this year's Fears Tears and Beers Enduro.


So bummed I have missed this race two years in a row. Down with injuries both times. Are you going to Dville? Shouldn't be too far away for you.


----------



## _alain_ (May 25, 2010)

KRob said:


> Having a hard time figuring out what is going on here. Did the guy about to get run over crash and lose his bike? Is he a course worker trying to score the rider's time? Innocent bystander in the wrong place at the wrong time?


The rider came in way too fast while the course worker tried to scan the time chip.
There was a small collision just after this shot (i was too slow to capture that), but nothing serious.
Fun times and smiling afterwards


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Salespunk said:


> So bummed I have missed this race two years in a row. Down with injuries both times. Are you going to Dville? Shouldn't be too far away for you.


Yeah, it ended up being a huge success and fun day. I bonked hard on the final climb but regrouped on the final descent for a third place finnish.

I'd love to do downieville some day. It's about an 8 hour drive for me but should still make the effort one of these days. Doing the Wasatch Enduro tomorrow. Strong field. Wish me luck.


----------



## scuboo (Jan 19, 2013)

Hi guys my name is Robbie. I done my first ever enduro a couple of weeks ago. It's the Irish Gravity Enduro and it's run by biking.ie. It was brilliant I really enjoyed it but will never forget the cramps I got in my legs, hopefully it's just because I'm not use to racing, it won't stop me anyway was to much fun.









Just before I started, looking nice and fresh. Did last for long









This was near the end of stage 1









This was on stage 3 and I was well beat at this stage and starting to slow down buy it was lunch after this stage.









Well things didn't go according to plan, I was running tubeless. I had a puncture on stage 2, only had one spare tube. Used that there happy days, good to go again. Then at the very start of stage 5 after a 50 min climb I had another puncture, same wheel. I wasn't happy especially after that climb. Anyway no spare tube so I said I wasn't walking back down I cycled down slowly and finished my first enduro. Happy days and I didn't damage my rim, woo hoo. 
Have some video footage too I'll post, if anyone wants a laugh. 
Cheers
Robbie


----------



## LaXCarp (Jul 19, 2008)

Killington, VT enduro


----------



## dirt addict (Jan 23, 2006)

This was from the Keystone Enduro. Brutal race, first time back racing in 4 years, loved it.


----------

